# When's the spawn



## BigSwole (Feb 21, 2017)

This weather this year has been flipping and flopping way too much. Anyone have any idea when they will spawn or if there will even be a big spawn this year...


----------



## markland (Feb 22, 2017)

Typically in N GA they usually spawn around the 1st to 2nd week in April, but we have no typical weather so it tends to draw out little bursts of spawning activity and can extend it over a long period of time.  When the weather is "right" they spawn in a week to 2 week period and it is intense, but probably not looking like that this year.  Heck I even have seen some fish spawning in June.  We just have weird weather to deal with.


----------



## killersiverb (Feb 23, 2017)

I usually see it start when water temp reaches 65 to 70 degrees gar are a lil warmer


----------



## markland (Feb 23, 2017)

Actually carp will start to spawn when the water reacher 60 degrees and carry thru till it get's around 65-66 degrees.


----------



## BigSwole (Feb 23, 2017)

Yeah I know the water hitting 60' is a rough idea of when to look for it to start. This weather has been nuts this year and Im thinking we won't have a really big jam up spawn because of it.

Hoping I'm wrong though


----------



## markland (Feb 24, 2017)

Yeah water is probably hitting 60 in some low flat spots right now, not gonna be a hard spawn for sure and hope we don't get a cold snap again right before turkey season to screw everything up again!


----------



## BigSwole (Feb 24, 2017)

I have a weekend Bowfishing trip planned for the 17th. So if we do. It'll happen on those dates. 

Something about my good luck when planning trips ahead of time...


----------



## markland (Feb 26, 2017)

That is a great date for a shoot, should work out for you.  Good luck


----------



## tradhunter98 (Feb 27, 2017)

Good numbers of commons up now.


----------



## Stickemdeep (Mar 1, 2017)

the gar have started moving an grassys are starting to come up too


----------

